# Hood Mod (my first diy post)



## zombie1174 (Jul 11, 2012)

This is my first DIY post. So I hope every body likes it, if I have left out anything or you have any questions I will do my best to help you out just ask.

One of the big problems I have found is there are ether no pics of the project or there is a video that doesn’t really show any details. So I am going to try to post some pics to show
the step by step process in building a new light for a standard hood that you can bye just about every where new or used and if you are tight on funds like a lot of us you want to get the biggest bang for your buck

I will be doing this mod on my 30 gal tank 

so lets go form this 15 watt .5watts per gal










to this 56 watts 1.8 watts per gal










First we need to find a light that we want to use i uesd one of my old ones the the balest died on 









now that we have done that were going to gut it just remove everything from inside the hood but be carful dont break it or hurt youre self when your done it should look 
somthing like this 









now what were going to do is take a pair of wire cuters and cut the littel plastic bits of as close as you can it should look like this 









now were going to take some sandpaper and sand the littel nubs down so that there 
flat when your done it should look like this 









now we need some light sockets you can buy these new or like me find some used i found some at my local habitat for humanity thrift store i got them out of an old bathroom ficture some thing similur to this 










striped it down to get the part i needed ( i used 2 0f them)









then i used my trusty dremel tool to cut off one of the mounting brakets so it looked 
like this 









i then drilled two holes in the hood 6" in from the side and centerd on the back side of 
the hood 








Then useing the mounting screws from the doner fixture i mounted the light socket 
to the hood 








then just reconect the wires and tuck them agenst the side of the hood 








then i took a reflector that i had lieing around and glued it in to the hood to give the 
wires a littel sheilding from the heat of the lights when its all done it should look like this 









all done enjoy the new light


----------



## zombie1174 (Jul 11, 2012)

*pls delet if posibel*

delet me


----------

